# Pinterest and how to use it?



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

I get daily mail from them and wonder what I am supposed to do with the input? Some of the photos are worthy and inspiring but I cannot find any contact info from the makers. Is the posts just for window shopping?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I avoid it completely - and always add "-pinterest" to my google searches to exclude results from them.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## ElroyD (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't receive emails from the site, but I do use it occasionally. Basically it's a good way to organize bookmarks of things that you like, and (in theory at least) share them with others. I mainly use it to keep track of ideas for things that I might like to do later.

The way it is supposed to work, is a user finds something on a website that they'd like to save/share. They "pin" it to one of their boards, which saves a photo from the original site along with a link back to the original page. Other users are then able to see the photo, click on it, and be taken to the original.

Of course, like everything, marketers soon caught onto the idea an started "pinning" their own products, so sometimes links don't turn up useful information. And as is the nature of the web, sometimes links expire, so the original content may not be there. When the site first started up it was pretty popular with crafting types, especially women, so a lot of the content is tailored to them. I do find it annoying that Google searches now turn up tons of Pinterest links instead of the original sites, but I do find it useful for keeping track of my own stuff, especially when I find patterns or projects online that I want to remember for later.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Jack - a large percentage of pinterest photos have been snagged
from many sources off the web with very few links back to the fabricator.
then, when they are snagged over and over and over by different sources, everything gets lost.
I have even seen some of my own work on pinterest with no credit leading back to me.
just accept it for what it is - a great source of inspiration.
if you do not want the emails, there is an "opt out" or "unsubscribe" feature you can use.

.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Pinterest is bookmarking pictures, that simple. For example I use it to bookmark woodworking plans and can see at a glance what the plan is building. Also have one called "swap ideas," and another for woodturning ideas. I've never gotten an email from them.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Yeah well this is my take on is this pinterest "thing" :
Its annoying and seems to be invading the "stuff" I want to look at, overlaying a "poop up" ha ha … that obsqures (sic) the image I was wanting to look at, so I flick it.
Maybe I am too old to be bothered but its an annoying application just the same.

The grumpy old man comes to mind,

Skype is the same every time you go to use it there is a update moving everything around and confusing old people, (or me at least anyway) ... good thing its free or it would be getting the 50 Cal through the head too!

Even 50 cal is old technology, the The Cheyenne Tactical M200 Intervention is a high end sniper rifle (usually refered to as the CheyTac M200) is chambered for both the .408 Chey Tac or .375


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I do not care for the way they take everyone's pictures and post them. Also, they clog up Google search results. I often exclude Pinterest from my search results.


----------

